# Recommendation on living in sydney



## JTE123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could any of you guys recomend any apartments/ Holiday parks/ flats? for cheap renting for next year on a 12 month contract in sydney australia?
thanks joe.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Jan 27, 2011)

I didnt want to create a new thread , hence posting here

I plan to move to syndey soon in a couple of months , Will be there by March for sure , can someone please suggest which place is ideal . 

I do not have a job yet
I am a software engineer
I am a Indian
I would like to have a shared accommodation till i find a decent job
I heard Syndey is expensive. Is it better in Sydney or Melbourne to Start off with ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## misglobaltech (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess it depends very much on the location of your job. If your job is in the city, the rent is more expensive however it would be convenient for you to go to work. If your job is in a suburb, you can either live in a near suburb or choose a cheaper suburb with easy public transport access.


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

buzzvishwanath said:


> I didnt want to create a new thread , hence posting here
> 
> I plan to move to syndey soon in a couple of months , Will be there by March for sure , can someone please suggest which place is ideal .
> 
> ...


Both Sydney and Melbourne are Best place to live in


----------

